# shimano 600 ultegra 8 speed sti shifters



## woodbutcher (18 Feb 2019)

Still on the lookout for Shimano shifters , for a fair price


----------



## pawl (18 Feb 2019)

A few years ago I needed a left hand shifter for my105 8 speed.Found one on flebay.worth a try it you have not already looked.


----------

